# How long do your plow trucks last?



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm talking pickups or 1ton dumps. With or without a salter on. 

I got an '04 w/ 72k that's getting replaced soon. Trying to make some decisions about what direction I'm gonna go in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

About a year sometimes less.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1969273 said:


> About a year sometimes less.


This must be you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to hard to tell. To many different considerations


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

dieselss;1969290 said:


> Way to hard to tell. To many different considerations


I'm not asking how long you think a truck would last ME....I'm just looking to hear what everyone else gets outta their own trucks


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

With the number of '80s-era trucks I still see going with snowplows... 30+ years must be the answer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a '99 F550 that I rehabbed a couple years ago. Full paint job, new stainless dump box. I think it has around 95K on it. 

I have a '00 F350 that I rehabbed a year and a half ago. New to me box, new doors, full paint job. 172K I think. I was running that for the first part of the year until my Ram got plows on it. 

But it depends on the history of the truck and the engine. I'll run my 7.3s until they rust apart, rebuild and start over again. My 6.0s were crap and unfortunately, still have one. 

No idea how long the Ram will last with all the electronic and emissions crap. But it is nice.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Truck I'm considering replacing is a 04 f250 5.4 w/ 72k. Currently has leaking manifold(fixed once already), burns oil, loses coolant somewhere, needs new shocks all around, gas gauge stopped working, 4x4 doesn't light up on dash, body doesn't have much of any VISIBLE rust but the underside is getting pretty rough. It has been a plow truck it's whole life. I bought in '10 with 21k on it but don't know how it was used/abused before that.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

We dont like keeping them more then 3-5 years but I do know that the people I sell them to are still running them. but in 3-5 years all trucks see anywhere from 125k-185k miles only exception are F550's they are normally around 100k


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Farther up North the less time salt will eat it away. Mine lasted 10 yrs with 65k on it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

02 F350 with just under 200k. Here in the rust belt gotta through body parts at it on occasion. Don't think I will ever get rid of it.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*How long?*

Too many variables. Here's my experience. Older trucks are built better, cost less to repair.

I have 2 30 year old trucks that don't cost me $3k/ year to maintain each.
They get about 9k miles/year each.
I'm 44 years old, I plan to run them until I retire.

We plan to replace sheet metal and boxes as they age, but even if we spend $7-10k to totally re do a truck, it's still cheaper then buying new.

I didn't go into business to shuffle money from my customers to the bank, or to impress people I don't know.http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/mechanic-smile.gif


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1969378 said:


> Farther up North the less time salt will eat it away. Mine lasted 10 yrs with 65k on it.


Is that the plow or the truck?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

My oldest is 1996 Dodge 1500 with 142000 miles on a 5.2 Auto. One transmission at 96k, Nothing else big done to it. It had just about had it, rust by steering box will kill the frame in the next year or two. I have a 2000 southern truck with no frame rust, so I might be making a "NEW" plow truck. Just can't see spending 40-50k on a new one.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

The right truck will go forever. My 99 has almost 200k on it, I bought it in 2005 with 60k on it, put a new plow on it and it towed my mowers and plowed since, basic maintenance and one transmission. I bought my new truck this year but still use the '99 quite a bit. A Chevy 6.0L will go forever, like the Ford 7.3 or the 5.9 Cummins. I'm gonna rehab the '99 though because of rust.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

As with anything mechanical, with the right maintenance, and treating it not too roughly, it should be able to go for a very long time.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Here's my 83 I setup. Still looks and runs great! 2WD, no AC.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

john r;1970225 said:


> Here's my 83 I setup. Still looks and runs great! 2WD, no AC.


That is a nice lookin Ford.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We have an 03 ram 3500 that's still going today just fine. It shows its age, and it needs a new bed, but it's still a great plow truck. And it's had a spreader since day 1.


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

My father has a '96 F250 he's had since new, worked it hard nearly every day it's been around. 8' fisher MM since day 1.
Frame has been oiled for years and is rust free. Front axle, being a 2 piece housing? Cracked and needed b replaced, though we were warned by other ford owners this would happen. 
It survived me plowing with it in my early 20s and even my sister using it to run around in occasionally. Tough to say the least. wesport 
It presently has a v box spreader and 8' Fisher, with a limited FARM use inspection sticker, and we use it in local subdivisions for sanding.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

pdreibels;1970482 said:


> That is a nice lookin Ford.


Thanks. It was bought new by Burger King and was their facility truck. I picked it up a few years ago. 6 new tires, cleaned it up a bit, and tons of undercoating. Has 94K on the clock. Never got it stuck with a load of salt. Pushes nice empty too.


----------

